# free shipping on fog juice at target.com



## Habuu (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh and if this topic as been posted by others I apologize for the duplicate


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

That's a good deal. Thanks for the info!


----------



## FroggysFog (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry about the confusion everyone!!! Yes, some of our products will be on Target.com this year. Yes, they are the real thing. No, the products will not be cheaper than they are on the Froggy's Fog Website. There was a problem with the pricing system and it launched the products with a price that was too low. We are currently working to resolve the pricing issues and hopefully you will see more of our products on Target.com as time progresses.

Adam Pogue
Froggy's Fog


----------



## FroggysFog (Oct 17, 2008)

We will be running weekly specials during September and October so make sure to find us on Facebook or check www.froggysblog.com for the coupon codes. There are also some coupon codes that are always floating around the ole internet that can be of some help. ...websp...

Adam Pogue
Froggys Fog


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

What's the name of the Facebook page? Thanks!


----------



## FroggysFog (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Froggys-Fog/66458370020/


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

10% off with code WEBSP at checkout, works, just used it.


----------



## FroggysFog (Oct 17, 2008)

Froggys Facebook Page

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Froggys-Fog/66458370020/

Please post pics and stories...we love to hear everyone's feedback.


----------



## FroggysFog (Oct 17, 2008)

10% off everything Until October 15th for orders placed on www.froggysfog.com and use the coupon code websp in the cart.


----------

